# Dragonstone Rock Preparation - help



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Aqua07 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I picked up a 6x4 inch piece of "Dragonstone" rock a few days ago - just had the opportunity this weekend to bring it outside and hose it off under a strong stream of water. The rock is letting out brown/orange material, which I assume is clay - it's a softer material.
> 
> ...


Got tons of dragon stone in mine and It also had the clay in the holes. Quick clean and in it went. Been a few months now and its fine. I pushed a few plants in the holes in one tank with no issues either.














Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is one awesome looking aquascape - great job! I need to pick up a few more pieces of the stone as well.

So the stone doesn't let out clay does it? I'm not sure if I can get into all the crevices to get the clay out since some are quite deep within.

Thanks


----------



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

I do not high-pressure clean dragon stone, as it is very soft and clay-like. Instead, put it in an appropriate size tub with clean and preferably dechlorinated water and dip in in and out of the water a bunch of times from various angles. Be careful not to grab by the holes because it will break, but instead hold it more like a melon and dip it in and out... it will get pretty clean and in my experience.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Aqua07 said:


> That is one awesome looking aquascape - great job! I need to pick up a few more pieces of the stone as well.
> 
> So the stone doesn't let out clay does it? I'm not sure if I can get into all the crevices to get the clay out since some are quite deep within.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks

Should be fine[emoji3]

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

